
Ask HN: Anyone ever started a non-tech B2B/B2G business? - non-entity
What are you experiences and how did you get started? Did you have a large existing network or capital?
======
digikata
B2G for small startups can work out if you can supply something that the
government needs under a small business area. Look at SBIR (Small business
innovation research) programs. The need for a network/capital depends entirely
on the topic, and I think thats true regardless of B2B or B2G.

Sustaining B2G after the SBIR wins may or may not work out - its best if the
area ties into some longer term need/consumable so you have some businesses
with the gov't after the SBIR phase ends.

------
swah
Heard about this subreddit a few weeks ago:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sweatystartup/](https://www.reddit.com/r/sweatystartup/)

------
dublin
Never work with the government, unless you absolutely have to. Life is too
short.

